# how do i dissasemble this engine?



## square1pa (Apr 11, 2008)

I bought a LGB 040 saddle tank engine and I want to start my battery conversion but I don't know where to start to get access to the guts of this thing. Help.
ryan


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

If it is what I think - that is a Porter saddle tank, if so one of the reference numbers for it is 22771; I have attached a photo of what my loco looks like, BUT the tender is scratchbuilt.


Goto one of the following sites 


http://lgb.vanelten.nl/Database/ is the location to go to for the service diagrams for LGB products. All in PDF format


and another one is at 


http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktda...d.html?OpenView 


and scroll down to 22771 then download the PDF


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You can disassemble things easily with explosives. 

Oh, you want to put it back together again?


----------

